# Посоветуйте клинику СПб



## iAlex (17 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте.
В детстве врачи сказали, что у меня сколиоз. Сейчас мне 19 лет. Позвоночник никак не беспокоит.
1 вопрос: связан ли кривой пресс (линия между кубиками начинается не ровно под грудью, а немного левее) со сколиозом? если исправить сколиоз, станет ли пресс по центру?
2: посоветуйте, пожалуйста, клинику в СПб, где можно проконсультироваться насчет моей проблемы? и узнать степень сколиоза?


----------



## Березка (17 Окт 2012)

Вы вот этот раздел посмотрите Лечебные учреждения


----------



## iAlex (19 Окт 2012)

Березка, спасибо за ответ.
Насчет 1 вопроса кто-нибудь может подсказать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2012)

Обратитесь к доктору с форума.
Доктор Абеляр.
Он сумеет Вам объяснить что все это глупости и не станет на Вас зарабатывать много денег, исправляя Ваши особенности фигуры.


----------



## kristinna2007 (2 Окт 2017)

Можете обратиться в клинику Бобыря. а можете попробовать онлайн консультацию, например как сдесь https://spb.medkompas.ru/video . Лично я ходила на консультацию к Бобырю Михаилу Анатольевичу . Очень понравилось.


----------

